# new hystrix ray



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just got him yesterday, hes in a 55g, disc size about 6"


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

night shot


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

and he already eats meat..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

tickle me


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I absolutely love it.







thats one nice ray.







if only I had another tank....


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice histrix. any tankmates?

Chuy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

fcuking aweomse.... what does he eat? how much was he?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

2 goldfish for tankmates, lol. i feed him shrimp and worms


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he was $70. not too bad for my lfs that jacks the price up way too much. but im gonna get some more natural tankmates soon, just need to find some good ones.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

DEFINATELY AWESOME!

sucks that we cant get those sh's though......


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your new ray... I like the nice long full tail.

Just a correction on the species, however. Your ray is not Potamotrygon hystrix. It is P. humerosa or possibly P. orbignyi (less likely).

Regardless, a nice aquisition. Enjoy!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

really, it looks just like someone elses on pfish.net. what is the main difference. i have some better pics, ill put them up tonight. btw, is humerosa worth more than $70 for a 6" di. one., and how big do they get?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

arowspace said:


> Just a correction on the species, however. Your ray is not Potamotrygon hystrix. It is P. humerosa or possibly P. orbignyi (less likely).
> 
> Regardless, a nice aquisition. Enjoy!


 same thing I was thinking, im no ray pro but it sure didnt look like my Hystrix, here is what mine looks like


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> arowspace said:
> 
> 
> > Just a correction on the species, however. Your ray is not Potamotrygon hystrix. It is P. humerosa or possibly P. orbignyi (less likely).
> ...


same here, i tought it was a Reticulata, but im no ray pro either, here is a pic of my 4" histrix


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ilnino i would recommend u get 2-3 hujeta gars, and maybe 3 pictus cats, that is a sweet tank combo imo,


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats soo sweet, I would love to have one someday


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i guess it isnt a hystrix then. what is it??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

more pics to help id


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

full shot


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

tail


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

What a beauty. Very nice.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

She is P. HUMEROSA and a very nice one!!!!!!
Heres A pick for you this one is full grown 13" wide 24" long ENJOY.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are awesome rays


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

As Arowspace said, it could be a P. humerosa or P. orbignyi. They can be very tough to tell apart.

Here's a quote from Arowspace on Pfish in a discussion about ID'ing my particular Ray (hope he doesn't mind but I think it will greatly help because it helped me a lot):


> Speaking of Aqualog. Under the description for orbignyi, the defining characteristics include a very shallow body disc, a smooth back with minimal spines and delicate spines on the tail. Humerosa is supposed to have heftier spines and a rough texture to the disk surface. In addition, orbignyi's tail is long (greater than the disc width) and near the stinger has alternating light and dark vertical bars on the lower half of the tail. Also, under the description for humerosa, there is a neat drawing that shows the difference in the pattern between the eyes for humerosa vs. orbignyi. Humerosa has a spot or patch centered in between the eyes, while orbignyi has pairs of patches between the eyes.


thread

Even with the description it can still be hard to tell. My Ray matches the tail and spine description perfectly for P. orbignyi and his disk is quite smooth, but other stuff doens't quite match up. So, I guess we can never be 100% sure, but I'm leaning towards P. orbignyi. Here's my guy:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it has been id'd over on www.flat-fish.com it was between the humerosa and the orb, but they said the orb has slick skin and the humer dosent, mine has slick skin. thanks all :smile:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

etb said:


> She is P. HUMEROSA and a very nice one!!!!!!
> Heres A pick for you this one is full grown 13" wide 24" long ENJOY.


 male orb


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The "touch test" is not always accurate, especially with younger Rays. Your Ray is too small to use the touch test as the only answer.

Don't sweat it out trying to find out what you have...just enjoy the Ray. It's either a P. humerosa or P. orbignyi. Both have same requirements, get to about the same size, are worth about the same amount of money, and look pretty much the same.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how big they get, how much they worth??


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

illnino said:


> how big they get, how much they worth??


 What you paid is about what one is worth for that size in general, but you have to take location, supply, and demand into account.

As far as size, most sources say that they can reach about 14" disk diameter (not including tail), but I've heard of them getting larger than that. I believe someone on Pfish has one in excess of 18" diameter. Like most Rays, however, they grow very slow so it would take a looong time to get that big.


----------



## angelfish (Oct 24, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> what does he eat? how much was he?


its a female. I don't see any claspers.








here's a pic of claspers:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes it is definately a male. Look again. Young Rays have small claspers that grow as they become sexually mature...


















Now, here's a pic of some claspers on one of my sexually mature Freshwater Rays:


----------



## angelfish (Oct 24, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Yes it is definately a male. Look again. Young Rays have small claspers that grow as they become sexually mature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't see it!


----------

